# iptables: Applying firewall rules: iptables-restore: line 10 failed



## winged_box (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm using a VPS with Centos 6 and GNOME installed.

Was trying to config my iptables but encounter with an error which I find it contradicting.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*filter
:INPUT ACCEPT [0:0]
:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]
:OUTPUT ACCEPT [0:0]
:RH-Firewall-1-INPUT - [0:0]
-A INPUT -j RH-Firewall-1-INPUT
-A FORWARD -j RH-Firewall-1-INPUT
-A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -m tcp -p tcp --dport 27015 -j ACCEPT
-A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -m udp -p tcp --dport 27015 -j ACCEPT
COMMIT
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

iptables: Flushing firewall rules:                         [  OK  ]
iptables: Setting chains to policy ACCEPT: nat mangle filte[  OK  ]
iptables: Unloading modules:                               [  OK  ]
iptables: Applying firewall rules: iptables-restore: line 10 failed
                                                           [FAILED]
 

Why would line 10 failed when it asked me to type COMMIT???

Please help


----------



## scv (Dec 4, 2013)

> -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -m udp -p tcp --dport 27015 -j ACCEPT


----------



## winged_box (Dec 4, 2013)

scv said:


> > -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -m udp -p tcp --dport 27015 -j ACCEPT


SUPERB!

I typed those commands in by following from a website, never thought it would be wrong.

Thanks for pointing that out =)


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 4, 2013)

winged_box said:


> SUPERB!
> 
> I typed those commands in by following from a website, never thought it would be wrong.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out =)


The internet wrong? Always be careful blindly copying/pasting/typing - some people abuse that and hide malware in long commands


----------

